# Need a Wifi Router with USB ports.



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

I need a wifi router which has a good range, speed and has at least 2 usb ports. I was looking forward to the Belkin N750 DB. It is perfect as i need to connect a 1tb external drive and a printer to it for wireless storage and printing. I was thinking if i can get a bit cheaper router meeting my requirements.

Please give some suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 20, 2012)

You can consider ASUS RT-N13U, it will suite your requirements but has only 1 USB.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ that is exactly the problem i need 2 usb ports as i mentioned above. I think i should only go with belkin n750 db.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## webgenius (Mar 20, 2012)

Check out Asus N16. I'm using it. The Wi-Fi signal strength is too good. I can receive the signal even outside my house. It has 2 USB ports. And it has probably the best hardware in its range compared to its competitors. So you can install custom firmware like TomatoUSB and increase its functionality.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ thanx buddy. But i was talking about its price. Asus RT-N16 is priced above 6k. i have only 3-4k to spend. I can get the belkin 750 db at 4.5k. This is little above my budget. So, i was looking for a little cheaper router, with more or less the same functions


----------



## webgenius (Mar 20, 2012)

See if you can pay 1.5k more and get the N16. Trust me it is way better than the Belkin model. Belkin model has a lot of bugs reported by multiple owners. A quick read of reviews on Amazon site reveals how bad the router is.
N16 on the other hand is rock solid, very good hardware spec, and custom firmware friendly.

When you are spending 4 to 5k, make sure that you get the one that is easily compatible with custom firmware like TomatoUSB.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ thanx buddy i will surely try to do what you said.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 20, 2012)

Try tplink this company makes hardware for other companies, it is new in consumer networking but has good products ar low prices


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 20, 2012)

Webgenius is totally right go for the N16 as it has great hardware and community support for custom firmwares like tomato and ddwrt

Sent from my Samsung Focus using Board Express


----------



## techbulb (Mar 21, 2012)

You can buy a router with 1usb like n13 and use a usb hub but in this situation you will not be able to use the hdd directly but only as a ftp server,printer will work as it should


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 21, 2012)

^^that is exactly the problem. i cant use the hdd as an ftp server because that will be accessed not only by a pc and lappy, but also by andriod and ios devices. There might be some compatibility problem with this.


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 21, 2012)

Why do I need a ftp server when samba can handle the things pretty much well. Plus there won't be any compatibility problems or anything

Sent from my Samsung Focus using Board Express


----------



## techbulb (Mar 22, 2012)

samba?


----------



## webgenius (Mar 22, 2012)

When you buy a router, you need to make sure that it is DLNA enabled. You can stream content from the attached USB drive directly to your TV/XBOX/PS3/other devices. N16 is too good at this.

Some are suggesting to go for N13. My suggestion is to stay away from it. Only if you cannot afford N16, then check for N13 and TP-Link. There are reviews about N13 signal strength being a bit weak.

I am using TomatoUSB on my N16. Trust me, it totally rocks. I'm glad that I didn't get the N13, which I initially intended to purchase. The extra processing power, RAM and ROM really helps.


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 22, 2012)

mini DLNA can be installed either on dd-wrt or tomatousb optware 

but ASUS RT-N13U has issues with DLNA/UPnP Media Servers 

Ushare on TomatoUSB + RT N16 = way to go


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanx guys i'll surely try to get the N16 if i can.


----------

